# [By Demand] Digit September 2007



## FatBeing (Jul 30, 2007)

[insert random gibberish here]


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

Lots and lots and lots of Excellent graphical and fantasy wallpapers !!!
please please !!
thank you !!

also few extra pages in digit magazine with more cool articles and tweaks


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!
Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!
Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!
please please

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 30, 2007)

if not anna atleast sania mirza ...
fast track on azax , dot net , java ..... some programming language
fast track or tutorial for video editing and music editing

some audio ebooks.... hp


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 30, 2007)

musix and slackware12 distros please.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 30, 2007)

The Project Gutenberg Science Fiction CD

*www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Scienc...28Bookshelf)


----------



## Sumit Kumar (Jul 30, 2007)

Well Want Webarooo Wikipedia Pack .....
The Complete Wikipedia pack.....
Pls Pls Pls....


----------



## mohanty1942 (Jul 31, 2007)

'Papercut' -The print tracking, monitoring & management software for Network Printers.


----------



## Tapomay (Jul 31, 2007)

Gutenberg CDs
Intervideo WinDVD 8 Platinum
Ulead Photoimpact 12
Ulead VideoStudio 11
RealPlayer 11
Nero 7 (latest)


----------



## zeqox (Jul 31, 2007)

*neoSearch 1.00  *::: a 100%  better tool than google desktop search

this was developed by my friend koshy and is available for public now.
he developed it as part of his mini project... execptional handy tool you must have..


- Lets you find files and folders on your system as you type in your query.
- If you've not used it b4, its simply amazing.
- It works on Windows Vista/2003/XP (tested) and has a Vista like interface on all operating systems!
- No performance drop like with Google Desktop and others....

Size: 345 KB
Download time: 2 to 43 seconds
Average downloads per day: 7

Get it now!!! >>> *koshyjohnuk.blogspot.com/

Quick preview? check these screenshots out:
*koshyjohnuk.googlepages.com/neosearch.jpg - main window
*koshyjohnuk.googlepages.com/nS2.jpg - options screen
*koshyjohnuk.googlepages.com/nS3.jpg - Indexing engine transparent bubble
*koshyjohnuk.googlepages.com/nS4.jpg - Tray icon control


----------



## qams (Jul 31, 2007)

*Nero 7 Premium 7.10.1*
*AuoPatcher Vista*
*MS Visual Studio 2005 SP1 general*
*MS Visual Studio 20008 beta2*​
Vista Drivers for all popular peripherals


----------



## Prathamesh_Mouse_Driver (Jul 31, 2007)

Pocket tanks demo
plz
plz
plz

Its a timepass game


----------



## viv_612 (Jul 31, 2007)

how abt giving solaris or red hat latest version or mandriva


it will really be very helpful to us



and we will be really be very thankful to you


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 31, 2007)

game trailers 
latest nero 7
vista autopatcher
neo search
firefox latest

plz no movies they suck!


----------



## cybr.3d (Aug 1, 2007)

something on ethical hacking


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 1, 2007)

fast track to YAHOO!


----------



## aneeshmohan (Aug 1, 2007)

Please include Autopatcher XP full and updates...


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 1, 2007)

*Stellarium* is a free open source planetarium for your computer. It shows a realistic sky in 3D, just like what you see with the naked eye, binoculars or a telescope. It is being used in planetarium projectors.

*stellarium.sourceforge.net/img/rotation/rotate.php

*stellarium.sourceforge.net/ - 35MB


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 1, 2007)

cybr.3d said:
			
		

> something on ethical hacking



Man this demand of your took me into my flashback. A couple of years ago I purchased Ankit Fadia's Unofficial Guide to Ethical Hacking, and I must tell you that it has destroyed my life completely. Its so misleading its got so much child like stuff and most copy&paste from other great books.
          I think no book on hacking teaches you the the exact kind of hacking that you want ( the kind that I wanted to), but some great books will definitely guide you through some really great security tips that will help you.
Good luck for your Hacking Adventures.....

Please please Anna Kournikova on Cover Page!!!


----------



## patelpk (Aug 1, 2007)

Latest Version of Autopatcher


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 1, 2007)

Tapomay said:
			
		

> RealPlayer 11



Included in August Issue ..


----------



## Aditya11 (Aug 2, 2007)

NO MORE LINUX DISTROS!!!!! YOU GAVE FIVE (no less) on August DVD, its ENOUGH NOW!  

Same forum members keep on demanding some or other Linux distro in 'by demand' thread of each month...its strating to get sickening now.


----------



## dragoondranzertigerclaw (Aug 3, 2007)

can....can....can........ u pleazeeeeeeee provide 
*GTA Liberty city stories or *
*vice city stories or *
*need for speed most wanted* 
*game for PSP* any 1 of them will be fine


----------



## smj (Aug 3, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-managers/Total-Commander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

Magic Total Video Converter (*downloads.zdnet.co.uk/0,1000000375,39301039s,00.htm)

Mandriva 2007 linux distro 
or 
sigmatel high definition audio driver for intel 946 board for mandriva 2006


----------



## Tapomay (Aug 4, 2007)

Please don't forget to include
*Vista Transformation Pack 7* 

I bet every XP user will like this.

Official Download links -
*www.satzoom.com/lucifiar
*www.sendspace.com/file/vbacdu
*download.softpedia.com/dl/3697d178...81aeed/100032042/software/os_enhance/vtp7.zip
*rapidshare.com/files/39425642/vtp7.zip

MD5 Hash (of ZIP): F1DF56BE32AE17CAFCD83EA3BAF6E957
MD5 Hash (of EXE): dcce270b494f6abf78f1fd09ec86df61
If it doesn't match with your downloaded file, it might be older version that contains bugs or it even might be infected by malwares or viruses.


----------



## mohanty1942 (Aug 4, 2007)

HP Jet Direct Software for managing Network Printers. 
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software8/COL18803/ja-51314-2/hpjwja_setup-100-34646.exe


----------



## Nishant (Aug 4, 2007)

hi there digit.... 
i work for a astrological software company called GeoVision ... we produce
world's no.1 vedic astrology software called Parashara's Light .... 
i dont know wether a tech mag like digit would like to include an astro software but.. i request u to inclde our demo software in you issue... 
i think we are one of the rarest who produce software in hindi...
so if ur interested plz respond... 
thx for reading...


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 4, 2007)

vista 64 bit applications


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2007)

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_- *My Wish List For September 2007*-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
----------------------------_______________________________-----------------------------
****************************                                      ****************************


*NVIDIA nTune 5.05.47.00  - Plz Add This

DirectX SDK August 2007*

DirectX Redistributable August 2007

Microsoft Security Release ISO Image July 2007

*DivX for Windows 6.6.2

UltraEdit-32 13.10a

Komodo Edit for Windows 4.2 Beta 4*

*FreeMind 0.9.0 Beta 12 - Mind mapping software 

Spyware Terminator 2.0.0.187*

Spybot Search and Destroy (Beta) 1.5.1.13 Beta

*XeroBank Browser 2.0.0.4b
Surf the Internet anonymously

ooVoo 1.1.0.2 Beta - Multi-user video chat

Netscape Navigator for Windows & Linux 9.0 Beta 2*

OpenOffice.org Portable 2.2.1

XAMPP for Windows 1.6.3a

BOINC for Windows 5.10.17

KompoZer for Windows 0.77

CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack)

*DesktopBSD 1.6 RC3*

*Adobe Premier Pro Trial
Adobe Audition Trail
Adobe After Effects
3D Studio Max 9 Trail*

Java SE Development Kit (JDK) for Windows 7 Build b17
Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection Client 2.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Debugging Tools for Windows NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista 6.7.5.1
Joost for Windows 0.11.0 Beta
SQLyog for Windows 6.05
Prevx1 for Windows Vista 2.1.0.2.47 Beta

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-*-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-*-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-*-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-


----------



## src2206 (Aug 5, 2007)

As I requested earlier, could you please provide a comparative article on the main stream Linux distros (Fedora, Ubuntu etc)? The last time you have provided this was long back and by then all the distros have gone through major upgrades.

And I would like to see more Tech articles (not reviews) please.

Thank you.


----------



## smj (Aug 5, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-ma...ommander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/6...cts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Quincy 2005 - (A Simple IDE for C/C++) 

*codecutter.net/tools/quincy/

Quincy is freeware open-source. It is a simple programming environment for C/C++. It contains an editor, a compiler, a debugger, and graphics and GUI toolkits.Because of it's simple interface, Quincy is ideal for learning C or C++ programming. With integrated support for FLTK and the FLUID GUI builder, Quincy is also a rapid application development (RAD) tool for Windows GUI programs.

Mandriva 2007 linux distro 
or 
sigmatel high definition audio driver for intel 946 board for mandriva 2006


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 5, 2007)

MATLAB latest version (demo)


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Aug 5, 2007)

Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties
Rise of Nation
Age of Empires II full CD ( Not Trial)
3D Studio Max 9 Trial
AutoCAD 2008 Trial
AVG Update
Game trailers


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 6, 2007)

[size=+1]* 
 1:- Cheatbook Database 2007
 2:- Nero 7.10 15 Day Trail
 3:- Vista SP1 Beta
 4:- Ultimate BOOT CD 4
[/size] 
*


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 6, 2007)

English Mp3 Songs... Pls...
Hindi Mp3 Songs... Pls...
Arabic Mp3 Songs... Pls...
Tamil Mp3 Songs... Pls...


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 6, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> DVD movie : DHOOM 1 & 2 in 1 dvd ...........



Leave it man, Don de di thi to digit ki khatiya khadi ho gayi, Dhoom dennge to bikhar jaayegi!!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> if not anna atleast sania mirza ...


They 've already given Sania Mairza. And the picture quality was pathetic.



			
				qams said:
			
		

> *MS Visual Studio 20008 beta2*
> Vista Drivers for all popular peripherals


beta 3 is out.
*9down.com/Microsoft-Windows-Server-2008-Beta-3-14792/


----------



## swamych (Aug 8, 2007)

wolvix linux hunter 1.1.0
wolvix linux cub 1.1.0

www.wolvix.org


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 8, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> As I requested earlier, could you please provide a comparative article on the main stream Linux distros (Fedora, Ubuntu etc)? The last time you have provided this was long back and by then all the distros have gone through major upgrades.
> 
> And I would like to see more Tech articles (not reviews) please.
> 
> Thank you.


In re Linux distros, here's my recommendation:

New User - Ubuntu - there's nothing as good for the beginner
Old User - Stick to what you're already using; just keep updating it. 

What's the sense in comparing distros now? This is precisely why we concentrated on the off-beat distros in the August issue.


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 8, 2007)

Lots of Game Trailers Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 8, 2007)

posting again-----spss 15--u didnt gave in last issue---i want it badly


----------



## neeru_igi (Aug 8, 2007)

plzzzzzz.plzzzz.plzzzz provide batlefield 2 1.41 patch. its about 536 mb
and since youre giving out DL dvds its not much of a space hog


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 9, 2007)

iPhone video review


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Aug 9, 2007)

Something like All in One AutoPatcher(till the date) like from the 1st autopatcher after ServicePack 2 till now


----------



## src2206 (Aug 9, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> In re Linux distros, here's my recommendation:
> 
> New User - Ubuntu - there's nothing as good for the beginner
> Old User - Stick to what you're already using; just keep updating it.
> ...



Thank you Fat Being for your reply.

Still I think Digit should carry out a Distro comparision *for the same reason it did* when Fedora was FC5. Afterwards mainstream Linux distros have gone through a quite a number of changes.

I prefer to stick with Knoppix


----------



## gurujee (Aug 9, 2007)

Sound Card review in magazine


----------



## Sumit Kumar (Aug 11, 2007)

Well Want Webarooo Wikipedia Pack .....
The Complete Wikipedia pack.....
Pls Pls Pls.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

It would be good to add an Apple Section in the DVD with some essential Mac Applications such as

1) Adium
2) UNO 1.5.2
3) Latest iTunes, Quicktime & Safari Beta
4) Latest full security & OS updates such as Mac OS X 10.4.10 update (300 MB) & Security Update 2007-007
5) JAVA runtime update


----------



## max_demon (Aug 12, 2007)

Please give fast track on C for beginners 

PLEASE , I will be very thankfull to all the writers.

it will help me and many people.


----------



## utkarshsingh_91 (Aug 12, 2007)

WIKIPEDIA 
with otion to install in user specified location unlike the previously provided webaroo pack


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Suggestion for those DIGIT lovers who has 4 years old computer with configuration as follows::*

Central Processing Unit(CPU): Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.90GHz

Physical Memory 384 MB
Hard Disk: WDC WD400EB-11CPF0 (37GB)

Video Card: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller

Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor

Audio Device: SigmaTel C-Major Audio


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

lots of 720p hd game trailers yay
also demo of overlord plz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2007)

1.)LOTS of HD game trailers please please and game demos.
2.)latest POWER DVD and NERO DEMO(so that we just need to download keygens......just kidding..lols)
3.)latest ubuntu distro
4.)HIGH RESOLUTION WALLPAPERS
5.)some movie like "steal this film"

IN ALL MAKE THE ISSUE WORTH BUYING.


----------



## neeru_igi (Aug 12, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Please give fast track on C for beginners
> PLEASE , I will be very thankfull to all the writers.



yes that would be nice


----------



## viv_612 (Aug 12, 2007)

*SOLARIS *



plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.................


it is free then why are you not providing it..................


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 12, 2007)

FAST TRACK ON a Programming Language Like C or C++.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> FAST TRACK ON a Programming Language Like C or C++.


 
+100000000 

DEMANDING IT FROM MONTHS

*Vista Sp 1 Beta, As It WILL BE Released till That Time*


----------



## purujitb (Aug 13, 2007)

cygwin(full) please....


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 13, 2007)

1.Latest ubuntu distro
2. HIGH RESOLUTION WALLPAPERS
3. Some Security Software for Keyloggers / Trojan Removing. [Freewares], ZA Free Firewall, Keycript, 
4. Tune -up Utilities 2007 Demo
5. Winamp 
6. Some good Browsers


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 13, 2007)

Repeat: * Nero Burning ROM 7.10 Trail *


----------



## rayne (Aug 13, 2007)

qams said:
			
		

> *MS Visual Studio 20008 beta2*​



damn! you got one mean time machine there!


----------



## amandeep86 (Aug 13, 2007)

1gb Wallpapers


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 14, 2007)

* WideScreen Wallpapers at 1400 X ___ Resolution*


----------



## denzored (Aug 16, 2007)

Can u please include tips tricks and if possible software to custmize windows VISTA...
i like to change the UI look and feel and there is a lot of readers in my opinion who would love to now more baout customizing the os..
softwares like stylexp for xp... and the so..for vista..or atleast a work around (step by step) will be appreciated....please


----------



## src2206 (Aug 16, 2007)

denzored said:
			
		

> Can u please include tips tricks and if possible software to custmize windows VISTA...
> i like to change the UI look and feel and there is a lot of readers in my opinion who would love to now more baout customizing the os..
> softwares like stylexp for xp... and the so..for vista..or atleast a work around (step by step) will be appreciated....please



Did you try Fast Track to Win Vista provided with last anniversary issue?


----------



## **<131789=Genius>** (Aug 17, 2007)

Digit Team Please include softwares related to science projects and experiments.






If possible,add other students and children's study softwares and e-books 




I really need them!!!

Bye!! hope you will read and include this in digit september cd/dvd


----------



## lalam (Aug 17, 2007)

I do not have a specific software to vote for so whatever u guys give, give but please pay attention to the compatibility issue, the digit dvd seems to present itself as a nuisance lately. Why? Because the dual layer dvd given with pc world and all works too well with my sony dvd drive and i don't think its worth screwing your customers up. Now i've run a check of the dvd on my friends laptop and it works well also i run the lens cleaning cd that i have but that dvd must be dumb!


----------



## swamych (Aug 17, 2007)

BOSO VIEW EXPRESS

a free train simulator game plus addons.
it has hundreds of international routes available.


*www.railserve.com/Computers/BVE/


----------



## melody~ (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Digit~

Guys can u include an article on linux for beginners 

I mean to learn linux & some basics about it.
It will be really helpfull.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 17, 2007)

Give many DIY's  from www.instructables.com . with pictures .

and pleage fasttrack to C for beginners.
and a 'Sony ericsson' section on your DVD

include a pendrive with december issue


----------



## smj (Aug 17, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-ma...ommander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/6...cts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Quincy 2005 - (A Simple IDE for C/C++) 

*codecutter.net/tools/quincy/

Quincy is freeware open-source. It is a simple programming environment for C/C++. It contains an editor, a compiler, a debugger, and graphics and GUI toolkits.Because of it's simple interface, Quincy is ideal for learning C or C++ programming. With integrated support for FLTK and the FLUID GUI builder, Quincy is also a rapid application development (RAD) tool for Windows GUI programs.

Mandriva 2007 linux distro 
or 
sigmatel high definition audio driver for intel 946 board for mandriva 2006

Mac softwares


----------



## suniltr77 (Aug 18, 2007)

RyanVM Update Pack 2.1.11 and DOTNET All in one Addon Pack. It's a very long time since 2.1.8 was given. An bundle of Addon pack will be highly apppreciated.


----------



## ComputerUser (Aug 18, 2007)

Latest Cheatbook
Please Give!!! Vista Transformation pack 7
Lots of free games
Also a Fast Track on C


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 18, 2007)

Give all Superman Cartoons from here

*www.toonamiarsenal.com/features/superman/

They are free and in public domain.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 18, 2007)

fast track to c else i will start vimling


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 19, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> fast track to c else i will start vimling



the fast track only discusses features and some times is like a guide 
ex : guide to Win XP, guide to Virus Proof Your PC etc etc !!

i have never read a fast track that really teachs you something !
so stop dreaming and forget a Fast Track To C

You might want a fast  track to programming languages instead which instead talks about various prog languages !!

Digit is a Tech News and Tips and Tricks and Review Magazine !!

better buy some book and paste a cover on it FAST TRAK TO C !!!
u can use Prog In ANSI C by balaguruswamy or Let US C
and bingo there u have your fast track....far better then what a 100 page small size fast track of digit !1

u thn have a fast track with examples and exercisers too !


----------



## amar_bunty (Aug 20, 2007)

Please Include Free Rockstar Games - GTA 1 & GTA 2 in september DvD 
From *www.*rockstar*games.com/*classics*/ 

there are some working mirriors on this site *play.tm/story/4917


----------



## DDIF (Aug 20, 2007)

*Please try to add some FULL and OLD HARDWARE compatible games.
Coz 50% people is still using onboard graphic cards that only have 64 MB  VRAM and 1.60 Ghz CPU!
So please don't ignore them!*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 21, 2007)

windows vista x64 trial plzz..............
also previous fastracks because i am a new reader just started reading this month


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 21, 2007)

spiderman 3 game
adobe ke almost sare  software like photo effects and many popular softwares of adobe


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 22, 2007)

I want always The i32 Intelligent Updater package - Norton AntiVirus Definitions .
The latest file from norton site is of 17 mb and growing , so can u please include Norton AntiVirus Definitions in all months.
It is difficult to download it from online using dial up connection.

Digit Archive update Back 
U included only Digit Archive update from July 2005 only.
I want back archives also.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 22, 2007)

Adobe Reader 8

Adobe Reader 8 

Adobe Reader 8


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 22, 2007)

Linux MultiMedia Pack. as you gave back in 2004.

MP3, MPEG, DAT, AVI File PLayers also DVD Player for OPen Suse Linux 

plz plz plz plz plz plz plz I moved to Linux from Windows. Enjoying it but the media players came bunduled dont play the above formats so its getting bad


----------



## Ankush_is_here (Aug 23, 2007)

Pls add autocad 2008 in this month pls pls

Fast track to hacking


----------



## dare_devil (Aug 23, 2007)

pl include opensuse 10.2 and mandriva linux 2007


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 24, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page!!


----------



## karanits (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, there is a new game out in market known as *Bioshock*.
It is getting good reviews and ratings.

Could you give its DEMO in September Edition.

I think most gamers present here will agree to this!!!!


----------



## Ankeet (Aug 26, 2007)

*[Size=+2]Power DVD 7[/Size]*

I have Winwows XP Sp2.
I don't know that *Sp3* is released, but if it is, then please provide it.
It is *332 MB*

Link:-
*bink.nu/Article10721.bink


----------



## sumigizlov (Aug 26, 2007)

please include full/trial versions of kapersky, macfee, nod32, fspot, spysweeper, spyware doctor,adware plus,antivirus updates for avast, quickheal,windows defender


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 26, 2007)

biosock demo,


----------



## clown_abhi (Aug 27, 2007)

Please include Bioshock Demo.
If possible also include high resolution wallpapers.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 27, 2007)

windows xp or vista x64 edition trial, i want to try vista mainly because i want to fell vista. so plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ComputerUser (Aug 27, 2007)

Please give Visual Studio 2008 Express Editions.


----------

